# Does anybody Shark Fish here?



## cudaman (Jun 13, 2008)

It's time to leave the boat at the dock!



The sharktourney.com site is still taking team entries for the 4th Annual Shorebound Shark Tourney. The tournament is open to all of Florida. If interested, check out the sites. Thanks.





http://www.boatlessfishing.com

http://www.shoreboundsharktourney.com/docs/Team_Entry_Package.pdf











Tight lines and lots of fish.







sharktourney.com


----------

